# Border Collie in heat



## Genie (Feb 23, 2010)

Been reading up on heat since I noticed my lovely little border collie pup has been in heat!
We noticed bleeding 2 weeks ago today, does that mean she came into heat a week before that?
We have a cream settee, her fav place to lie, so bought a dog nappy. She didn't like it at first, but became fine with it with treats 
She bled for at least 11 days...is this normal?
We were kind of scared to take her for a good walk, after talking to other dog owners, but....if I'm careful can she go out? Im even scared letting her out the back yard incase a dog jumps over! But...she deserves to go out


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Genie said:


> Been reading up on heat since I noticed my lovely little border collie pup has been in heat!
> We noticed bleeding 2 weeks ago today, does that mean she came into heat a week before that?
> We have a cream settee, her fav place to lie, so bought a dog nappy. She didn't like it at first, but became fine with it with treats
> She bled for at least 11 days...is this normal?
> We The were kind of scared to take her for a good walk, after talking to other dog owners, but....if I'm careful can she go out? Im even scared letting her out the back yard incase a dog jumps over! But...she deserves to go out


Yes it all sounds pretty Normal. There are 4 parts to a season.
The first is Pro-estrus, the vulva will swell there will be a discharge, males will be interested although usually the female wont want them near her or allow anything. This lasts approx. 9 days but its only an approximate so allow longer.
The 2nd stage is Estrus, this is when the female is fertile and ovulates, she will encourage and allow males in this stage and even openly flirt, sometimes they will even flag their tails when being stroked. This too lasts approx 9 days but bitches can vary considerably so safer too allow longer.
Diestrus is the next stage that lasts 60/90 days, every thing looks like its gone back to normal but hormone levels are still high, and there are still internal changes. At the end of this period is usually when a female is spayed if you are going to have her done. This is the time when if they are going too a female will likely have a phantom pregnancy.
Following is Diestrus, a period lasting 3/4 months approimately when there is no sexual or hormonal changes and everything is static, until the next season or more accurately pro-estrus starts all over again.

Hope this helps. It has been known for a stray male to jump into a females garden. Males usually know there is a female in season for considerable distances, they can also detect it in females urine if they are walked and where they pee. Males have been known to escape and wander off to find a female and track her down. It has happened so I wouldnt leave her in the garden unattended.


----------

